# Flip Smartphones - What's The Point?



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Phones like this Samsung Flip 4 cost $1,000+ and fold in half. But what's the point? Folding the phone does not make it any smaller, it just changes its shape. So instead of a long, thin bump in your pants you get a thick, square bump.

Like Uber Pool rides, man buns and Taylor Swift albums, these phones prove that just because something can be done, it doesn't mean that it should.

Or..... maybe you think that these are the best things since sliced bread. If anyone bought one, convince me that I'm wrong.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Folding the phone does not make it any smaller, it just changes its shape.


Like gripping a flat stone...when passengers leave them behind in your car, you can watch how far they skip across water when you throw them in the river.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Don't you remember how cool the original Rarz was?










Especially when you added the Star Trek communicator ringtone!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 675713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the people who buy them, will use pool, have buns, and listen to Taylor


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You think of Taylor Swift and Avril lavine will ever do a porn shoot together?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Lot of the tech stuff that comes out and is presented to us has no real purpose or need, 

And how about the stuff that don't come out, how come there's no actual phone watch advertised, not a smartwatch but a phone watch, I don't need some 5 or 6-in screen on a telephone to be my computer I carry an actual phone tablet, what I want is a phone watch.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Lot of the tech stuff that comes out and is presented to us has no real purpose or need,
> 
> And how about the stuff that don't come out, how come there's no actual phone watch advertised, not a smartwatch but a phone watch, I don't need some 5 or 6-in screen on a telephone to be my computer I carry an actual phone tablet, what I want is a phone watch.











Standalone Phone Watches (eSim)- The best for 2022-2023


Smartwatches are fantastic devices, but many have features that won't work unless they're paired with a phone. Having to have your phone with you at all




www.superwatches.com


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

When are X-ray glasses going to come out so you can see through women's clothes?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lord Summerisle said:


> When are X-ray glasses going to come out so you can see through women's clothes?


I'm not entirely convinced that would be a good idea.










You'd have to engineer some filtering AI into the glasses for it to be a winning product.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> When are X-ray glasses going to come out so you can see through women's clothes?


They have had those back in the 70s and 80s. Right next to the sea monkeys.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that would be a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 675776
> 
> ...


It's just a lot more to love.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Don't you remember how cool the original Rarz was?
> 
> View attachment 675772
> 
> ...


Better than that, I had the original Star-Tac. Everyone else was carrying around phones the size of bricks, but the Star-Tac was cool AF. Women instantly wanted you when you whipped one of those bad boys out at the bar.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Better than that, I had the original Star-Tac. Everyone else was carrying around phones the size of bricks, but the Star-Tac was cool AF. Women instantly wanted you when you whipped one of those bad boys out at the bar.


Why I remember many many years ago when I was riding the bus to work there was a guy who had one of these brick phones banana colored when they were already years out of style he thought he was so so cool, his excuse was he had better reception and better battery life than you normal caring phone people did.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> It's just a lot more to love.






Another great song, it would cause an uproar from the woke looney left if released today


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> When are X-ray glasses going to come out so you can see through women's clothes?


X-ray glasses have been around for years


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

SuperStar3000 said:


> X-ray glasses have been around for years
> View attachment 675786


So cheap too! The Uberpool of X-ray specs.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

For one it's easier to slip a folded phone into a pocket. Two, I'd imagine it would be more comfortable when sitting or walking. You don't put a double fold wallet unfolded in your back pocket.....................................................


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 675713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They break easier?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

colamacy said:


> For one it's easier to slip a folded phone into a pocket. Two, I'd imagine it would be more comfortable when sitting or walking. You don't put a double fold wallet unfolded in your back pocket.....................................................


Why the hell would somebody purposely sit down on their phone, and I can't see how a folded phone would be easier to slip into your pocket than a normal phone,

I guess if it's one of those skinny people with no azz and weighs 100 lb soaking wet I guess I can see that working


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I would prefer if the phone folded into a sphere so I could put it in my underwear.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I would prefer if the phone folded into a sphere so I could put it in my underwear.


About that...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I would prefer if the phone folded into a sphere so I could put it in my underwear.


Now that's a whole lot of funny right there..lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> About that...
> View attachment 675790


And you purchased the large size one, I think that's a little too much personal information..lol


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Something new and different for people to buy that will for sure get them to spend the extra dough on the warranty.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> And you purchased the large size one, I think that's a little too much personal information..lol


Large size..ya no.

I mean i dont think your moms large.

Lol.

Sorry it was too easy it had to be done, just like your mom.



Truely....
Im kidding.

Im just a sick person.
Just ask your mom.



Stop it woody...


Sigh.

This is why you don't do drugs.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> Large size..ya no.
> 
> I mean i dont think your moms large.
> 
> ...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


>


 gold...absolute comedy gold.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Lot of the tech stuff that comes out and is presented to us has no real purpose or need,
> 
> And how about the stuff that don't come out, how come there's no actual phone watch advertised, not a smartwatch but a phone watch, I don't need some 5 or 6-in screen on a telephone to be my computer I carry an actual phone tablet, what I want is a phone watch.


How about a penis watch? Then you could tell the time every time you took a pee. Also - it could measure stuff about your pee.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Lord Summerisle said:


> How about a penis watch? Then you could tell the time every time you took a pee. Also - it could measure stuff about your pee.


Then I would have an excuse for the times I get accused of whacking it during a ride.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> How about a penis watch? Then you could tell the time every time you took a pee. Also - it could measure stuff about your pee.


You will find as you get older you do not need a watch. Simply because of the fact that you have to pee exactly the same time. 3 hours for me. 

Drinking a shit ton of water doesn't help either.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> Why the hell would somebody purposely sit down on their phone, and I can't see how a folded phone would be easier to slip into your pocket than a normal phone,
> 
> I guess if it's one of those skinny people with no azz and weighs 100 lb soaking wet I guess I can see that working


Aren't there four pockets in a typical pair of pants and besides women, do you ever put your slate shaped phone in your front pocket? It's 2022 and some phones like the Galaxy Ultras are long, making it somewhat uncomfortable when carried in front pockets. A folded phone appears to address that.

If you haven't noticed, girls use their back pockets to store their phones and they do occasionally sit down on their asses too.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

colamacy said:


> Aren't there four pockets in a typical pair of pants and besides women, do you ever put your slate shaped phone in your front pocket? It's 2022 and some phones like the Galaxy Ultras are long, making it somewhat uncomfortable when carried in front pockets. A folded phone appears to address that.
> 
> If you haven't noticed, girls use their back pockets to store their phones and they do occasionally sit down on their asses too.


Yeah that's what I was thinking about all the women I see with their phone stuck in their back pocket, I don't get why anybody would do that guess looks nasty and why risk breaking your phone


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

painfreepc said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking about all the women I see with their phone stuck in their back pocket, I don't get why anybody would do that guess looks nasty and why risk breaking your phone


It's mostly women who are buying the Flips. There are gobs of YouTube vids about how they love that thing...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

elelegido said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that would be a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 675776
> 
> ...


They might go the other way with it and make you pay for higher tiers to see the 8-10s.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would blame that foldable phone on Ron Popeil. Except he's dead.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> For one it's easier to slip a folded phone into a pocket.


I'm not convinced that it would be. To put something in a pocket is to slide it in between two sheets of denim. Sliding in a thick thing is more difficult than sliding in a slim, slender thing. Generally speaking.


> Two, I'd imagine it would be more comfortable when sitting or walking.


Again, not convinced. I don't even notice my long, slim phone in my pants pocket. Sometimes I find myself touching my pants to make sure it's in there.


> You don't put a double fold wallet unfolded in your back pocket.....................................................


Well no, that would be silly - the wallet would poke above the pocket line and either shimmy out or be ripe for being pickpocketed.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> Most of the people who buy them, will use pool, have buns, and listen to Taylor


Like this guy?


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

elelegido said:


> But what's the point? Folding the phone does not make it any smaller, it just changes its shape. So instead of a long, thin bump in your pants you get a thick, square bump.


Here's how wrong you are. 


























Folded in half, my RAZR is actually just slightly thinner than my Moto G1. The screen is slightly smaller, but here's the advantage - 

This phone fits all the way down in my pocket. When I get in my car, it will not - cannot, in fact - find it's way between my seat and the center console which would force me to pull over, get out and fish around under the seat. Also, I can put it in my shirt pocket and it doesn't stick out - or fall out when I lean forward. 

I admit, I was on the fence about getting the new RAZR. After I had it for a while, it's my #1 go-to phone above all others. The battery life is nothing short of incredible as well as the other conveniences I listed. 

And yes, my original RAZR still works on 2G, which is still (barely) supported by T-Mobile.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pwnzor said:


> Here's how wrong you are.


No, I am correct. The fact that folding a phone does not make it smaller is a fact. If a phone has a volume of 70 cubic centimeters when it is unfolded then it will have a volume of 70 cubic centimeters when it is folded. No physics degree is required to understand this - it's (hopefully) common sense.

My point was not to compare the volumes or sizes of various flip phones with various non-flip phones - obviously there are non-flip phones that are tiny and much smaller than flip phones and there are non-flip phones that are gigantic like the latest Samsungs and iPhones.


> Folded in half, my Razr is actually just slightly thinner than my Moto G1.


No, lol, the photo shows your Moto phone in a thick armor case, whereas an honest comparison would be between the actual phones themselves. Moto G phones are in fact considerably slimmer than Razr phones. The 2020 Razr is a chunky 16mm thick, which is 80% thicker than my own Moto G.

Talking of cases, though, the lack of ability to use a case in any practical way with a folding phone is another drawback.


> This phone fits all the way down in my pocket.


My non-flip phone also fits all the way down in my pocket. It's always at the bottom of my pocket, courtesy of gravity.


> When I get in my car, it will not - cannot, in fact - find it's way between my seat and the center console which would force me to pull over, get out and fish around under the seat.


As a matter of safety, I use a dashboard mount for my phone when using it in the car, so I don't need to fish around for phones under the seat. And when my phone is in my pocket, it does not fall out when I am sitting. I don't see an issue here.


> Also, I can put it in my shirt pocket and it doesn't stick out - or fall out when I lean forward.


True, although the ability to put a phone in my shirt pocket would not be enough to overcome all the disadvantages.


> I admit, I was on the fence about getting the new RAZR. After I had it for a while, it's my #1 go-to phone above all others. The battery life is nothing short of incredible as well as the other conveniences I listed.


For me, battery life is one of the most important features of a phone, and this alone would be a deal-breaker for me with a Razr. Androidcentral reviewed the current 2020 Razr and found:










As far as "conveniences" go, I don't see any that are worthwhile. For me, flip smart phones do not justify the expense, the thickness issue, the smaller screen, the lower battery life or the inability to use any practical case, just in order to be able to fold the phone. Just too many compromises, for me.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Just get one of these. You'll have plenty of room to put your tampons in.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 675851
> 
> 
> Just get one of these. You'll have plenty of room to put your tampons in.


Lol, no - this discussion is about phones, not about selecting carrying cases for feminine products. Did they wheel you into the Day Room again before medicating you? One just can't get the staff nowadays...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Lol, no - this discussion is about phones, not about selecting carrying cases for feminine products. Did they wheel you into the Day Room again before medicating you? One just can't get the staff nowadays...


Na... Just a suggestion. Cause I remember when those things came out it was funny as hell. we were sitting around the job site and the phone rings. the boss opened up his phone, his wife had put the tampons in there when they went out the night before. So you got seven carpenters sitting around looking at a boss with a bag full of tampons.

Priceless


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> I'm not convinced that it would be. To put something in a pocket is to slide it in between two sheets of denim. Sliding in a thick thing is more difficult than sliding in a slim, slender thing. Generally speaking.
> Again, not convinced. I don't even notice my long, slim phone in my pants pocket. Sometimes I find myself touching my pants to make sure it's in there.
> Well no, that would be silly - the wallet would poke above the pocket line and either shimmy out or be ripe for being pickpocketed.


Then I suggest handling the demo at your local carrier store then base your opinion afterwards. Hundreds of thousands of people find the Flip appealing and the 4th gen looks to be very popular among that group which should be an indication. Like I've mentioned to someone else here, there are scores of YouTube vids of women loving this damn design, one reason being it's easier to store in their purse or back pocket. Like I said, check out the demo. Although I'll probably won't get one I can see why someone else would.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

elelegido said:


> No, I am correct. The fact that folding a phone does not make it smaller is a fact. If a phone has a volume of 70 cubic centimeters when it is unfolded then it will have a volume of 70 cubic centimeters when it is folded. No physics degree is required to understand this - it's (hopefully) common sense.
> 
> My point was not to compare the volumes or sizes of various flip phones with various non-flip phones - obviously there are non-flip phones that are tiny and much smaller than flip phones and there are non-flip phones that are gigantic like the latest Samsungs and iPhones.
> No, lol, the photo shows your Moto phone in a thick armor case, whereas an honest comparison would be between the actual phones themselves. Moto G phones are in fact considerably slimmer than Razr phones. The 2020 Razr is a chunky 16mm thick, which is 80% thicker than my own Moto G.
> ...


I really don't have any problem affording whatever phone I want so I guess that's just not an issue for me. And furthermore, of course I compared the phones in their cases, because that's how I use them. In a case.

Battery life is really not an issue with any of my four phones, including my original razr which I just put a new battery in a few months ago. I will continue to intermittently use that phone for its wow factor until T-Mobile finally shuts off the last few vestiges of its 2G network.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

colamacy said:


> Then I suggest handling the demo at your local carrier store then base your opinion afterwards. Hundreds of thousands of people find the Flip appealing and the 4th gen looks to be very popular among that group which should be an indication. Like I've mentioned to someone else here, there are scores of YouTube vids of women loving this damn design, one reason being it's easier to store in their purse or back pocket. Like I said, check out the demo. Although I'll probably won't get one I can see why someone else would.


The reason they find it so appealing if because it’s the cool phone now. It’s nothing but trying to keep up with the Joneses. And that’s why those in Marketing get paid so much because they know how to do product campaigns.

Most women have huge purses. So any phone size will fit, even the phone Woodbutcher posted.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> View attachment 675891


This is my point - a lot of people buy phones because "It's so pretty!" / "This is so cool", and that's fine. The "It's so pretty!" attraction was the genius of Steve Jobs and Apple, originally. He realised that if you make things pretty and nice to look at and/or give them a "coolness factor", people will buy and pay handsomely for them.

I'm more of a function-over-form person when it comes to tech gadgets, but each to his own.

As mentioned above, the 1 day of normal use that your quoted lady states would be a serious step down for me. With my phone I get 2 days of use with around 15 hours of screen-on time. I would not want to lose 50% of battery life just to be able to fold the phone.

I guess that ladies do like these phones because they can fit them in their back pockets. I'm not a lady, though, and since that would require making a major lifestyle decision that I'm not prepared to make, that would not be a reason to convince me, personally.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> Hundreds of thousands of people find the Flip appealing and the 4th gen looks to be very popular among that group which should be an indication.


Folding smart phones are currently around 0.5% of the phone market, trailing old-style dumb "feature phones" which are currently at 2%. There are always going to be super-specific niches in any market which do sell some units.


> Like I said, check out the demo.


No, as above, there would be no point - it's not something that interests me personally.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

pwnzor said:


> And furthermore, of course I compared the phones in their cases, because that's how I use them. In a case.


Right, your comparison is of case thickness, whereas mine is a comparison of the phone thickness. Comparing phone thickness is a much more useful comparison given that case choice is varied. One could, for example, put a Moto G in a very thick armor case and say, "Look how thick this case is!", and one would be correct, or one could use a thinner but still protective TPU case, as I do, and the case would still be much thinner than any folding phone, even without a case. 

But to say, "I put my non-folding phone in a very thick case, therefore the non-folding phone is thicker than a folding phone that is thicker than it" is obviously incorrect.


> Battery life is really not an issue with any of my four phones


That's fine; everyone's requirements from phones are different. Some are lower than others.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What about the Z fold instead of the Z flip? You can essentially run three different screens which when it's flipped open you could have Uber and Lyft running side by side on the big screen






Skip the first 40 seconds.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This could be the meds talking, so I apologize if I offend anybody.

Why flick or fold? Can't you just take it out of the box and suck?














Ya... Probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> What about the Z fold instead of the Z flip? You can essentially run three different screens which when it's flipped open you could have Uber and Lyft running side by side on the big screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, but 2 grand for a telephone seems a little steep.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> This is my point - a lot of people buy phones because "It's so pretty!" / "This is so cool", and that's fine. The "It's so pretty!" attraction was the genius of Steve Jobs and Apple, originally. He realised that if you make things pretty and nice to look at and/or give them a "coolness factor", people will buy and pay handsomely for them.
> 
> I'm more of a function-over-form person when it comes to tech gadgets, but each to his own.
> 
> ...


You originally asked what the point(s) were in buying a foldable phone and I've addressed it. People have different tastes and criteria in their purchasing decision. This is made abundantly clear when I see Chrysler/Dodge/VW/Mitsubishi on the road when they could've gone with Honda/Toyota/Hyundai/Mazda and to some extent Ford.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Not bad, but 2 grand for a telephone seems a little steep.


Nobody with a brain buys a phone at retail. Tmo has a promo on the Fold 4 for $1,000 off for those running S21 Ultra on their phone swap plan. Might be less for older phones but nobody should be paying nearly $2,000 for it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> You originally asked what the point(s) were in buying a foldable phone and I've addressed it. People have different tastes and criteria in their purchasing decision. This is made abundantly clear when I see Chrysler/Dodge/VW/Mitsubishi on the road when they could've gone with Honda/Toyota/Hyundai/Mazda and to some extent Ford.


Yes, some people value form over function, which is indeed why people also buy VW/Chrylser etc when the likelihood is that early self-destruction of the vehicle is on a mileage countdown from the moment it leaves the showroom.


> Tmo has a promo on the Fold 4 for $1,000 off for those running S21 Ultra on their phone swap plan. Might be less for older phones but nobody should be paying nearly $2,000 for it.


As the saying goes, there's no such thing as a free lunch. In order to get that money off, first you have to give them an S21 Ultra, which is worth around $500 in good used condition, which brings the value of the offer down to $1,000 - $500 = $500. Then, you have to sign up to T-Mobile's Magenta Max plan at $85 per month, and keep the plan for 24 months in order to get the $500 back via bill credits. So, for 2 years' service plus the phone, you pay 24 x $85 = $2,040 plus the $500 value of the S21 = $2,540.

In contrast, I pay $35 per month for unlimited cellular service, which over 24 months is $840. If I were to buy the phone for the $2,000, my total cost would be $2,840. So the T-mobile cost is $300 cheaper, or $12.50 per month less. Which is a slight saving, but it isn't material, plus you're locked into the plan for 2 years to get all the money off.

People see the "$1,000 off!" headline and think "Wow!", but when the math is done and the small print is read, it's usually nothing to write home about.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

@elelegido ever considered the following?

Form over function.
Size.
Contract agreement.

It's all moot when it comes down to the fact, and here's the most important part of your argument on flip/fold/ phones and anything else for that matter;


It's what "they" wanted.

This itself, not only trumps any argument but it's the only thing that matters.


An extreme example and has nothing to do with phones, but has the same concept.

Why do they breed pugs? With so many health issues, breathing issues, and other issues, why do people still want them? Why do people still breed them?

Because somebody wants it.

Does it make sense, no.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Yes, some people value form over function, which is indeed why people also buy VW/Chrylser etc when the likelihood is that early self-destruction of the vehicle is on a mileage countdown from the moment it leaves the showroom.
> As the saying goes, there's no such thing as a free lunch. In order to get that money off, first you have to give them an S21 Ultra, which is worth around $500 in good used condition, which brings the value of the offer down to $1,000 - $500 = $500. Then, you have to sign up to T-Mobile's Magenta Max plan at $85 per month, and keep the plan for 24 months in order to get the $500 back via bill credits. So, for 2 years' service plus the phone, you pay 24 x $85 = $2,040 plus the $500 value of the S21 = $2,540.
> 
> In contrast, I pay $35 per month for unlimited cellular service, which over 24 months is $840. If I were to buy the phone for the $2,000, my total cost would be $2,840. So the T-mobile cost is $300 cheaper, or $12.50 per month less. Which is a slight saving, but it isn't material, plus you're locked into the plan for 2 years to get all the money off.
> ...


Those who are running the latest phone are already on Magenta or the Magenta Max. The latter offers free Netflix, and 1 year subscription of Apple TV & Paramount+ over 5G network & 40GB of hotspot with priority access. I'm assuming your $35/mo cell service is a MVNO with 2nd tier non 5G internet connection.

Form, function, or combination of both, Tmo's Fold 4 offer is reasonably appealing when compared to the retail sale price.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

An extreme example


colamacy said:


> Those who are running the latest phone are already on Magenta or the Magenta Max. The latter offers free Netflix, and 1 year subscription of Apple TV & Paramount+ over 5G network & 40GB of hotspot with priority access. I'm assuming your $35/mo cell service is a MVNO with 2nd tier non 5G internet connection.
> 
> Form, function, or combination of both, Tmo's Fold 4 offer is reasonably appealing when compared to the retail sale price.


If I'm not mistaken that also covers access to free Amazon prime.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> Those who are running the latest phone are already on Magenta or the Magenta Max.


No, lol, some may be, but it's obviously not true to say that those running the latest phone are on T-Mobile's Magenta Max plan - many who own the latest phone will be on other networks. Many won't want to switch networks. I'm not on T-mobile and I would not want to switch, nor would I be interested in the deal.


> The latter offers free Netflix, and 1 year subscription of Apple TV & Paramount+ over 5G network & 40GB of hotspot with priority access.


I wouldn't be interested in those things as I don't watch Netflix or Apple TV. There's no point in paying extra for things I don't use.


> I'm assuming your $35/mo cell service is a MVNO with 2nd tier non 5G internet connection.


No, it's an older AT&T unlimited plan with tethering. I believe the plan may be 5G, but I don't use 5G; 4G is plenty fast for me.


> Form, function, or combination of both, Tmo's Fold 4 offer is reasonably appealing when compared to the retail sale price.


Not to me!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I use one just like this.
Since I am out of my office a lot while at work, and I can't hear the PA system that well, and our 'campus' is rather large and I can be anywhere ... clone room, drying, processing, trim, shipping and packaging, chemical storage and mix, grow rooms ...I have my office phone set to automatically forward to this phone. 
Even if I'm at my desk, this is the one that rings

It is perfect for the job. Indestructible, and if destroyed or lost, almost free to replace. I pay $30 a month prepaid, and I just put the $30 a month on my expense account.

I was standing in the parking lot talking to a vendor once, it rang. I finished quickly and he started busting my nads of that 'cheap assed phone.' I told him the above, folded it up and skipped it across the parking lot as hard as I could. It bounced four or five times, skidded and came to a stop about 50 yards away. I said, "and when I pick it up, it will work just fine."
About that time a five ton flat bed went by with pallets on it ... and ran right over my phone.
Vendor laughed his ass off and said, "Wanna bet?"

I laughed too. But, I should have bet.
It was unharmed.
I still use it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

W00dbutcher said:


> @elelegido ever considered the following?
> 
> Form over function.
> Size.
> ...


Sure; everyone's entitled to their opinion! I did ask why people buy them, and they have answered. 

I also asked to be convinced why I should buy one; so far nobody has done that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Sure; everyone's entitled to their opinion! I did ask why people buy them, and they have answered.
> 
> I also asked to be convinced why I should buy one; so far nobody has done that.


I might have missed it, have you even picked one up and held it, felt it, caressed it, smelt its beauty?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What?

Electronics have a beautiful smell, especially when they're brand new.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> An extreme example
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that also covers access to free Amazon prime.


Free delivery and Prime Video would be nice. I hear the new "Lord of the Rings" series is on point...


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> No, lol, some may be, but it's obviously not true to say that those running the latest phone are on T-Mobile's Magenta Max plan - many who own the latest phone will be on other networks. Many won't want to switch networks. I'm not on T-mobile and I would not want to switch, nor would I be interested in the deal.
> I wouldn't be interested in those things as I don't watch Netflix or Apple TV. There's no point in paying extra for things I don't use.
> No, it's an older AT&T unlimited plan with tethering. I believe the plan may be 5G, but I don't use 5G; 4G is plenty fast for me.
> Not to me!


Those who are on Tmo with the latest <smart> phone are on Magenta or Magenta Max. Forget about their anemic prepaid plan unless a feature phone is in play.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

colamacy said:


> Free delivery and Prime Video would be nice. I hear the new "Lord of the Rings" series is on point...


You ever heard of the term ftp or torrent?

I haven't had a TV cable account in 15 years. But I see every single new release the same night that it comes out.

Initial investment is a smartphone with an unlimited data plan, a smart TV or a Chromecast type device.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> You ever heard of the term ftp or torrent?
> 
> I haven't had a TV cable account in 15 years. But I see every single new release the same night that it comes out.
> 
> ...


That's potentially a dangerous game you're playing, one which I wouldn't want hanging over my head if the gov hd some sort of beef with me. In today's uncertain political climate, it's a real concern to be reckoned with. To some extent TOR has been compromised and trusted VPN have lost their street creds. You're playing with fire.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Not bad, but 2 grand for a telephone seems a little steep.


I don't know anyone who paid two grand for a phone. You usually uptrade. So I'll use my scenario as an example. I traded in my S21 Plus and they gave me $1,000 credit. That was through my carrier Verizon. Samsung also had a $200 promo at the time for purchasing this phone. So I got $1,200 off an $1800 phone. Which leaves me $600 I'm paying for the phone



elelegido said:


> Yes, some people value form over function, which is indeed why people also buy VW/Chrylser etc when the likelihood is that early self-destruction of the vehicle is on a mileage countdown from the moment it leaves the showroom.
> As the saying goes, there's no such thing as a free lunch. In order to get that money off, first you have to give them an S21 Ultra, which is worth around $500 in good used condition, which brings the value of the offer down to $1,000 - $500 = $500. Then, you have to sign up to T-Mobile's Magenta Max plan at $85 per month, and keep the plan for 24 months in order to get the $500 back via bill credits. So, for 2 years' service plus the phone, you pay 24 x $85 = $2,040 plus the $500 value of the S21 = $2,540.
> 
> In contrast, I pay $35 per month for unlimited cellular service, which over 24 months is $840. If I were to buy the phone for the $2,000, my total cost would be $2,840. So the T-mobile cost is $300 cheaper, or $12.50 per month less. Which is a slight saving, but it isn't material, plus you're locked into the plan for 2 years to get all the money off.
> ...


You don't have to go through t-mobile. You can go through other carriers but even better, deal directly with Samsung. They offer trade-in credits as well. In fact they even take cracked screen trade-ins. If you need the payments you're going to have to get a carrier specific locked phone but if you don't need the payments and can pay for it all in one transaction when you order it, you can get an unlocked phone and take that phone with you to any carrier you want. Plus you won't be tied into a contract😉


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> You ever heard of the term ftp or torrent?
> 
> I haven't had a TV cable account in 15 years. But I see every single new release the same night that it comes out.
> 
> ...


Is Bear Grylls still drinking his own urine? 

I bet he is.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

elelegido said:


> View attachment 675713
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the ladies like that big square bump...and you can only get that if you carry your phone in your front pocket like every God fearing American should. Thick phone in the left front...thicker wallet in the right. 

Chris


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> No, it's an older AT&T unlimited plan with tethering. I believe the plan may be 5G, but I don't use 5G; 4G is plenty fast for me.
> Not to me!


Looks like no 5G cake for you.









No, AT&T Won't Let Older Phones Tap Into Its Full 5G Network After All


Here's why you shouldn't buy an iPhone 12, iPhone 13 or any non-2022 5G phone on an AT&T installment plan.




www.cnet.com


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> About that...


That's cause you are the Dog. 



colamacy said:


> making it somewhat uncomfortable when carried in front pockets.


Haven't you heard. It lowers your Sperm count if one does for an extended period of time.
.
The OP doesn't get it. It's a bigger screen for watching movies, conference calls etc. 
And you don't have turn it side ways to make whatever fit.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

colamacy said:


> Looks like no 5G cake for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess not! Doesn't affect me, though, because I don't own a 5g phone.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That's cause you are the Dog.


If my choice of recreation, consists, of illegal drugs and hookers and that labels me a dog?

I have only one thing to say to you sir,


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> If my choice of recreation, consists, of illegal drugs and hookers and that labels me a dog?


um, yes.

But, wear your earned reputation WITH PRIDE.
You earned it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> um, yes.
> 
> But, wear your earned reputation WITH PRIDE.
> You earned it.


Nothing's worth doing if you don't do it right.


----------

